# Root Aphids? Zero Tolerance?



## jmansweed (Aug 28, 2009)

I've found what I think are root aphids. I grow in hydro/organic pro-mix hp in 5 gallon buckets. I'm running a perpetual system and eliminated any pests in the veg area but the flowering room run-off trays have a few tiny aphid looking insects. I don't have pics because they were instinctively killed on sight after breifly logging they're description. 6 legs, 2 feelers up front and a slight pear shape. Yellowish tan color and they move when disturbed. They only show up in the trays around moist areas? I initially thought they were spider mites but have found no webs and I'd be streching it to say any spider mite damage has been found other than a few speckled leaves. I've bleached the room - literally - and all the buckets to the soil, then drenched the ladies in a neem oil spray but found the little buggers in a tray again about 3 days later. I bought Ed Rosenthals Zero Tolerance and was suggested to cut it 50% w/ water and create a 2inch deep pool to breifly soak the lower root areas in one at a time. Then create a 1 to 3 solution of water to Zero Tolerance and spray the plants themselves. I've had extensive experience growing but never encountered these pests. Can someone add some suggestions and has anyone used Zero Tolerance?


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry I havent I use ladybugs lol... and I spray around my plants creating a barrier for the bugs.


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 29, 2009)

Judging from the responses I'm thinking not allot of you have used Zero Tolerance. I did apply a spray, (3 to 1 mix, 1 being pure water) to the soil surface and drain holes. I used a 1/2 full 1 inch deep tray of a 50/50 mix to soak the lower areas of the pot breifly. I found lots of dead insects in the run-off including gnat larvae and many root aphids. This stuff seems to have worked good so far - I'm repeating the process in 3 days and will post the results. Zero Tolerance also claims to be effective at killing Spidermites, Soil Gnats, Thripes, Root Aphids, and many other insects and they're eggs. They also make a Anti-fungal agent that is similar, it just includes Potassium Bicarbonate. Any ideas on other treatments would be apreciated. Thanks..


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 30, 2009)

24 hours later and I found more root aphids. Apparantly my treatment was not enough, I'm considering trying w/ a stiffer mix. Anyone?


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 30, 2009)

You may try these i feel you may get some results These are some serious pests, I guess they are hard shelled aphids.

The three things that work are:

Liquid pyrethrum concentrate mixed into water/nutrient mix

Botanigard

Beneficial nematodes !............. YOU may try GoGnat at 6.25ml per gallon, and using a pyrethrin fogger manually fog the base of the plants and take out any crawlers !  Peace and good luck !


----------

